# CPC MP crosses floor



## Remius (9 Feb 2015)

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/politics/eve-adams-quits-conservatives-to-join-liberals/article22856743/


Well that was a bit unexpected.  Not really surprised though, but I'm sure that the PM will take another hit over this in the media.


----------



## Spencer100 (9 Feb 2015)

No big loss for the Cons.  But the media will make it out as a blown to Harper.

Back story

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/globe-debate/dimitri-and-eve-fools-for-love/article17860024/


----------



## Remius (9 Feb 2015)

No it isn't.  Not sure what the Liberal's rationale is though in taking her in.  Maybe they think the short term political points otweigh the longterm issues she might bring to the party.  I'm not convinced this was a good move.


----------



## ModlrMike (9 Feb 2015)

Belinda Mk.2

I'm not sure this is a loss for the Torries. She was only making trouble in her riding. This way, Mr Harper doesn't have to deal with her drama any longer.


----------



## Old Sweat (9 Feb 2015)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Belinda Mk.2
> 
> I'm not sure this is a loss for the Torries. She was only making trouble in her riding. This way, Mr Harper doesn't have to deal with her drama any longer.



I suspect there is more than a little self-preservation mixed with desperation and seasoned by ego at work here. There are some indications that she would be unable to secure a CPC nomination for the next election. There may well have been a deal cut by the Liberals that included a guaranteed nomination as part of the package that enticed her to cross the floor. I wonder if her boyfriend Dimitri Soudros jumped ship along with her?


----------



## Infanteer (9 Feb 2015)

The CTV article states that she wasn't going to be allowed to run again due to previous misconduct.  Lame duck crossing to keep a political career alive.  Table scraps - big win for Mr. Trudeau!


----------



## captloadie (9 Feb 2015)

I would suspect that some of this is directly attribuatble to her boyfriend. He at one time was very close to the PM, if not in the inner circle, very close to the fringe. Having dealt with him in an official capacity, it would not be surprising if he burnt some bridges he could not rebuild.


----------



## larry Strong (9 Feb 2015)

"....She slammed the Conservative government’s decision to adopt income-splitting for families with children....."

Yet.......just six weeks ago, in her last statement in the House of Commons before the Christmas break, Adams defended the Conservative tax plan for families, saying: 



> "Mr. Speaker, thanks to our work, Canadian families can be assured that their hard-earned money is making its way back into their bank accounts. Soon, families in my riding will receive just under $2,000 annually for children under the age of 6 and $720 for children age 6 to 17. Instead of bureaucratic spending, we offer a simple time-tested plan. We are investing directly in families. We trust parents to invest in their children and spend their money as they see fit. We want families to be better off and we will continue to put forward measures to ensure that."




The writing was on the wall.....
This is simply a self-serving, ego filling move for her.





Cheers
Larry


----------



## Loachman (9 Feb 2015)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> "....She slammed the Conservative government’s decision to adopt income-splitting for families with children....."
> 
> Yet.......just six weeks ago, in her last statement in the House of Commons before the Christmas break, Adams defended the Conservative tax plan for families, saying:



And that quote will likely show up in Conservative campaign ads.


----------



## observor 69 (9 Feb 2015)

From comments section of CBC story:

EastBoy 

Yeah, that's all fine and dandy, but the real important question here is 'Who's hair looks better?'

http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/eve-adams-former-conservative-mp-joins-liberal-party-1.2950048


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Feb 2015)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> I wonder if her boyfriend Dimitri Soudros jumped ship along with her?


Not yet, but he appears to support her move (via Twitter, anyway):


> Fully support @MPEveAdams's decision. She is smart, hard working & caring.


----------



## observor 69 (9 Feb 2015)

She beat Navdeep Bains, a liberal, in 2011.
Interesting to see if Bains runs for the party nomination in the riding.

 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Navdeep_Bains


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 Feb 2015)

I just want to see her ass handed to her by whoever the Tories run. ;D


----------



## cavalryman (9 Feb 2015)

If two bimbos meet, do they cancel each other out? If so, it's a genius stroke by JT.  ;D


----------



## ModlrMike (9 Feb 2015)

So how is this going to play out with the Liberals "open" nomination process?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 Feb 2015)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> So how is this going to play out with the Liberals "open" nomination process?



JT has reneged on that a few times already. It's now common and meaningless. No one will even consider it when the time comes.

If he can lie that blatantly and get away with it, what's going to happen if he gets in a position where he'll have to follow through on promises made the electorate.


----------



## Old Sweat (10 Feb 2015)

Forget the open nomination, what is going to happen when JT realizes her hair is better than his? (I plagiarized this.)


----------



## Remius (10 Feb 2015)

recceguy said:
			
		

> If he can lie that blatantly and get away with it, what's going to happen if he gets in a position where he'll have to follow through on promises made the electorate.



 :rofl:

I guess he'll just do what every other politician that gets elected does.


----------



## George Wallace (10 Feb 2015)

So; it has just been announced that she will run in the next election against the current Minister of Finance, Joe Oliver.  My thoughts are that Justin Trudeau just pulled off a PR coup with a 'troublesome' Conservative member crossing the floor to join the Liberals, and at the same time with a plan to ensure she does not get elected as a Liberal in the next election, has her facing off with a prominent Conservative Minister.  A cunning move to avoid the possibility of a problematic 'Liberal' with baggage being elected.


----------



## Remius (10 Feb 2015)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> So; it has just been announced that she will run in the next election against the current Minister of Finance, Joe Oliver.  My thoughts are that Justin Trudeau just pulled off a PR coup with a 'troublesome' Conservative member crossing the floor to join the Liberals, and at the same time with a plan to ensure she does not get elected as a Liberal in the next election, has her facing off with a prominent Conservative Minister.  A cunning move to avoid the possibility of a problematic 'Liberal' with baggage being elected.



I'm willing to bet that Soudas is the real prize here.


----------



## George Wallace (10 Feb 2015)

Crantor said:
			
		

> I'm willing to bet that Soudas is the real prize here.



He is the baggage.  He did not follow orders to not become involved in her campaign, and got sacked for it.  Yes, he may have many 'secrets' being held in his 'portfolio', but at the same time his loyalty, honesty and integrity are currently in question.  I would hazard that he is just as great a liability as she is, if not more.  An opportunist.


----------



## Remius (10 Feb 2015)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> He is the baggage.  He did not follow orders to not become involved in her campaign, and got sacked for it.  Yes, he may have many 'secrets' being held in his 'portfolio', but at the same time his loyalty, honesty and integrity are currently in question.  I would hazard that he is just as great a liability as she is, if not more.  An opportunist.



No doubt.  But he will likely have many many secrets that he or she can use depending on how things go.  Slowly reveal something or point people in the right direction.  He can easily do all that from the shadows.  I wouldn't be surprised if we started to see some dirty laundry come out over the next few months or even during the campaign.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (10 Feb 2015)

Crantor said:
			
		

> No doubt.  But he will likely have many many secrets that he or she can use depending on how things go.  Slowly reveal something or point people in the right direction.  He can easily do all that from the shadows.  I wouldn't be surprised if we started to see some dirty laundry come out over the next few months or even during the campaign.



I agree with Crantor- Soudas is the prize, Adams is the price the Liberals are paying for his secrets.

This could be an interesting election...


----------



## Good2Golf (10 Feb 2015)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> I agree with Crantor- Soudas is the prize, Adams is the price the Liberals are paying for his secrets.
> 
> This could be an interesting election...



...and JT doesn't have to worry about hair competition from Soudas...just sayin'.  ;D


----------



## ModlrMike (11 Feb 2015)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> I agree with Crantor- Soudas is the prize, Adams is the price the Liberals are paying for his secrets.
> 
> This could be an interesting election...



Beware of Greeks bearing gifts...

Perhaps more accurately beware of gifts bearing Greeks.


----------



## Remius (11 Feb 2015)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Beware of Greeks bearing gifts...
> 
> Perhaps more accurately beware of gifts bearing Greeks.



the thought did cross my mind.  That would be one heck of a trojan horse lol.


----------



## Remius (12 Feb 2015)

http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/dimitri-soudas-holds-conservative-secrets-amid-fianc%C3%A9e-s-move-to-liberals-1.2953460


This article explains a bit what kind of damage Soudas _could_ do.

However, from I've been seeing and hearing, many Liberal's are not happy at all with this turn of events...


----------



## Old Sweat (12 Feb 2015)

Crantor said:
			
		

> http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/dimitri-soudas-holds-conservative-secrets-amid-fianc%C3%A9e-s-move-to-liberals-1.2953460
> 
> 
> This article explains a bit what kind of damage Soudas _could_ do.
> ...



And some Grits will begin playing mind games. What if this is just the latest step in an evil Harper plot to plant a mole in our inner party circles? In this scenario Adams and Soudas are loyal Tories who have gone through a long, humiliating cover plot to infiltrate the Liberal party.


----------



## George Wallace (12 Feb 2015)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> And some Grits will begin playing mind games. What if this is just the latest step in an evil Harper plot to plant a mole in our inner party circles? In this scenario Adams and Soudas are loyal Tories who have gone through a long, humiliating cover plot to infiltrate the Liberal party.



It's a CIA plot.


----------



## Lightguns (12 Feb 2015)

Me thinks, that her purposed riding will be the only open nomination in the Liberal party.  She will not get it, after they pump the boyfriend for what they need, of course.  She will get a handshake of "thanks for coming out".  It will be fire works for a month or two.


----------



## Jarnhamar (12 Feb 2015)

She's a dirt bag who's loyalty goes as far as a pay check.  She knew she was on the way out so she grabbed the nearest life vest.  Is it a surprise that politicians don't really care for the party line? Nope.  Politians are just like porno actors. They're told what to say, who to say it to, what to wear, how to act then put in front of cameras.

I hope she steps on Trudeau's dick and embarrasses the liberals.


----------



## ModlrMike (12 Feb 2015)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> She's a dirt bag who's loyalty goes as far as a pay check.  She knew she was on the way out so she grabbed the nearest life vest.  Is it a surprise that politicians don't really care for the party line? Nope.  Politians are just like porno actors. They're told what to say, who to say it to, what to wear, how to act then put in front of cameras.
> 
> I hope she steps on Trudeau's dick and embarrasses the liberals.



She has to win the nomination, and there's growing discontent in the riding association and party membership. That riding is looking to put either Joe Volpe's son, or another strong candidate with deep community roots up against Mr Oliver. That is, of course if he runs again. He's currently 74, although he appears to be in robust health.

If Mr Trudeau truly valued her potential contributions, he would have given her a much safer seat.

Had it been me, I would have said "Sorry, no."


----------



## Remius (12 Feb 2015)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> She has to win the nomination, and there's growing discontent in the riding association and party membership. That riding is looking to put either Joe Volpe's son, or another strong candidate with deep community roots up against Mr Oliver. That is, of course if he runs again. He's currently 74, although he appears to be in robust health.
> 
> If Mr Trudeau truly valued her potential contributions, he would have given her a much safer seat.
> 
> Had it been me, I would have said "Sorry, no."



I think I agree a few pundits that this is likely a move to put her squarely against the voice of income splitting.  Joe Oliver won by a narrow margin in a traditionally liberal riding amid accusations of voter irregularities and voter supression (none of whuich have been proven if I recall).  I'm not saying it is the best move but this might be the likely reasoning.  And should she lose eth nomination, or the seat, then as someone mentioned, it is no skin off Justin trudeau's back and he'll have gained a little capital in the exchange.    

I wouldn't be surprised if Soudas himself approched the Liberals with some sort of promises in exchange for his fiancee gettinga  kick at the cat.  Heck, he may have been the one to suggest that riding for reasons known to him.


----------



## George Wallace (12 Feb 2015)

Back on topic...... >


----------



## cryco (12 Feb 2015)

I LOVE IT! lol


----------

